# L'apparenza



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Da poco lavoro anche con una divisione della nostra agenzia.
son tutti ragazzi giovani, mi piacciono perchè hanno enstusiasmo, sono simpatici, disponibili e vogliosi di imparare, e non è poco in un ambiente di teste di minchia come qui dentro.
uno in particolare lo trovo proprio piacevole, sempre entusiasta, cerca di capire bene i meccanisimi ,  ama scherzare ma è molto serio sul lavoro.
l'altra sera è venuta a cena la mia amica, e abbiamo iniziato a raccontarci un pò del lavoro. In agenzia ormai non ci vediamo più e ogni volta io le racconto i miei e lei i suoi.
Parlando di questo ragazzo le dico quanto lo trovi garbato e piacevole, lei scoppia a ridere, conferma il tutto e mi dice: ma lo sai che è culo?
non lo avrei mai sospettato.
cmq la cosa non mi cambia di una fava.
lei mi dice, ma è anche fuori come una mina.
ha un suo blog, dice, se ti capita vai a leggerlo, è da morire dal ridere.
racconta in modo garbato le sue avventure gay, senza esser volgare e senza mai essere esplicito.
mi racconta che l'altra sera sono usciti lei, il suo ragazzo e altri colleghi oltre al nostro amico, e viene fuori che lui dice serenamente che fino a oggi si è fatto 600 uomini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (ha 29 anni).
ho letto il blog, ed effettivamente ogni sera o quasi va al cucco, risponde alle inserzioni, fa incontri con gente della chat e cuccamenti in discoteca.
insomma. completamente l'opposto di quello che mi pareva.
un tipo tranquillo, allegro ma senza menate.
il blog è un capolavoro..però me cojioni....altro che 600 ...e tutto con una disinvoltura incredibile.
una volta mi vantavo di capire le persone, oggi mi pare di esser proprio una fava in questa difficile pratica


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Da poco lavoro anche con una divisione della nostra agenzia.
> son tutti ragazzi giovani, mi piacciono perchè hanno enstusiasmo, sono simpatici, disponibili e vogliosi di imparare, e non è poco in un ambiente di teste di minchia come qui dentro.
> uno in particolare lo trovo proprio piacevole, sempre entusiasta, cerca di capire bene i meccanisimi , ama scherzare ma è molto serio sul lavoro.
> l'altra sera è venuta a cena la mia amica, e abbiamo iniziato a raccontarci un pò del lavoro. In agenzia ormai non ci vediamo più e ogni volta io le racconto i miei e lei i suoi.
> ...


 
'Azz...e trova pure il tempo per lavorare!


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> 'Azz...e trova pure il tempo per lavorare!


e lavora anche tanto, e bene!
cmq non so perchè ma ora mi piace anche più di prima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Da poco lavoro anche con una divisione della nostra agenzia.
> son tutti ragazzi giovani, mi piacciono perchè hanno enstusiasmo, sono simpatici, disponibili e vogliosi di imparare, e non è poco in un ambiente di teste di minchia come qui dentro.
> uno in particolare lo trovo proprio piacevole, sempre entusiasta, cerca di capire bene i meccanisimi , ama scherzare ma è molto serio sul lavoro.
> l'altra sera è venuta a cena la mia amica, e abbiamo iniziato a raccontarci un pò del lavoro. In agenzia ormai non ci vediamo più e ogni volta io le racconto i miei e lei i suoi.
> ...


 Boh in una decina d'anni non mi sembrano tantissimi.
Si sa che gli uomini vogliono sempre far sesso...sono le donne che creano ostacoli...


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh in una decina d'anni non mi sembrano tantissimi.
> Si sa che gli uomini vogliono sempre far sesso...sono le donne che creano ostacoli...


 
ma sono una cifra persa!! 600 !!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Febbraio 2009)

accidenti!
la disinvoltura sessule è cosa a me estranea! Da un lato mi piacerebbe capirla, dall'altro non penso mi piacerebbe sperimentarla. Mi piace il contatto delle anime e delle teste e delle emozioni. E quello dei corpi completa il tutto, io credo! 
Però io se esco tutte le sere al mattino sono una zoombie!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sono una cifra persa!! 600 !!


 60 all'anno sono 5 al mese ...più o meno uno alla settimana ...magari qualcuno due o tre volte ...ma non li avrà riconosciuti


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

ma poi nel blog leggi di serate a letto con altri 3 ragazzi, il tutto con una naturalezza incredibile.
ho scoperto che ci sono le coppie a 3: e che funzionano pure!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

però non riesco a spiegarmi benissimo questo fatto che l'omosessuale (uomo)debba sempre essere tanto promiscuo.
le coppie solide sono veramente poche ed è un po' come un'autodiscriminazione .


----------



## Old banocle (17 Febbraio 2009)

L'unica cosa che mi stupisce é che abbia tenuto il conto.


----------



## Old Angel (17 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 60 all'anno sono 5 al mese ...più o meno uno alla settimana ...magari qualcuno due o tre volte ...ma non li avrà riconosciuti


Esattamente 1 ogni 6.08 giorni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mitico sto tipo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

ammazzao!! bel popo' di p uttanino


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

ma perchè l'amore diventa così raro?


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non riesco a spiegarmi benissimo questo fatto che l'omosessuale (uomo)debba sempre essere tanto promiscuo.
> le coppie solide sono veramente poche ed è un po' come un'autodiscriminazione .


Credo sia più legato alla sessualità maschile, l'attrazione fisica, il desiderio del corpo. Mi avete fatto venire in mente la scena a tre nelle Fate ignoranti.


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non riesco a spiegarmi benissimo questo fatto che l'omosessuale (uomo)debba sempre essere tanto promiscuo.
> le coppie solide sono veramente poche ed è un po' come un'autodiscriminazione .


forse cerca l'anima gemella ma credimi, non è un pirla.
eppure....il sesso vissuto in modo più che promiscuo.
in una persona normalissima, piacevole e professionale.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e lavora anche tanto, e bene!
> cmq non so perchè ma ora mi piace anche più di prima


sarebbe stato lo stesso se fosse una donna che dichiara di essersi fatta 600 uomini in 10 anni?


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse cerca l'anima gemella ma credimi, non è un pirla.
> eppure....il sesso vissuto in modo più che promiscuo.
> in una persona normalissima, piacevole e professionale.


 ma proprio perché credo che non lo sia m'interrogo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non riesco a spiegarmi benissimo questo fatto che l'omosessuale (uomo)debba sempre essere tanto promiscuo.
> le coppie solide sono veramente poche ed è un po' come un'autodiscriminazione .


 Mica tutti sono uguali.
Qui si parla di un ragazzo giovane.
Quale uomo non farebbe sesso tutte le sere?
Quello che sorprende non è che abbia fatto sesso 600 volte, ma che parli di 600 partner.
Poi può essere che il ragazzo abbia paura dell'abbandono o altri timori che cerca di esorcizzare evitando relazioni stabili...
O può credere che sia una bella presentazione raccontarlo.

E' lo stesso numero più o meno riferito dell'etero Antonio Cassano.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica tutti sono uguali.
> Qui si parla di un ragazzo giovane.
> Quale uomo non farebbe sesso tutte le sere?
> Quello che sorprende non è che abbia fatto sesso 600 volte, ma che parli di 600 partner.
> ...


 cassano 700.
però, persa...non ci prendiamo in giro ; la maggior parte vive il sesso nella maniera più bulimica


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarebbe stato lo stesso se fosse una donna che dichiara di essersi fatta 600 uomini in 10 anni?


se fosse stata lesbica si.
chissà perchè poi...


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

e poi l'ostentazione ...ma perché? grillini (giustamente ) se la prende quando i gay sono presentati come macchiette...ma spesso sono i primi a farlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Credo sia più legato alla sessualità maschile, l'attrazione fisica, il desiderio del corpo. Mi avete fatto venire in mente la scena a tre nelle Fate ignoranti.


 Ci ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> cassano 700.
> però, persa...non ci prendiamo in giro ; la maggior parte vive il sesso nella maniera più bulimica


 Sono maschi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se fosse stata lesbica si.
> chissà perchè poi...


 Non credo ...sono femmine.


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi l'ostentazione ...ma perché? grillini (giustamente ) se la prende quando i gay sono presentati come macchiette...ma spesso sono i primi a farlo


ma guarda che non c'è assolutamente ostentazione. Tanto che io lavoro con lui da quasi 3 settimane e non mi ero accorta di niente
il blog non è volgare, è insieme ad un altro tipo, ma è molto garbato, non ostenta assolutamente.
certo, con la mia amica visto che sono intimi è stato pi+ esplicito


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono maschi


 Ci sono anche donne così.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma guarda che non c'è assolutamente ostentazione. Tanto che io lavoro con lui da quasi 3 settimane e non mi ero accorta di niente
> il blog non è volgare, è insieme ad un altro tipo, ma è molto garbato, non ostenta assolutamente.
> certo, con la mia amica visto che sono intimi è stato pi+ esplicito


 lui non lo conosco...era più generale il discorso


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

600 son tanti però eh...


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> 600 son tanti però eh...


si ma poi sono 3 gg che lo leggo e continua a crescere...perchè spesso sono 3


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma poi sono 3 gg che lo leggo e continua a crescere...perchè spesso sono 3


vuoi un consiglio spassionato? tieni il ganzo lontano


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma poi sono 3 gg che lo leggo e continua a crescere...perchè spesso sono 3


 
mi chiedo (pur sapendo che qualcuno lo ha già fatto) se fosse una donna cosa se ne penserebbe...


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> mi chiedo (pur sapendo che qualcuno lo ha già fatto) se fosse una donna cosa se ne penserebbe...


bel popò di puttanino


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bel popò di puttanino
























io che sono coerente l'ho detto anche di lui


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io che sono coerente l'ho detto anche di lui


è vero, hai ragione.
chissà perchè lui mi fa tenerezza e una donna mi parrebbe un puttanone.
come mai questa cosa così??
come mai????


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero, hai ragione.
> chissà perchè lui mi fa tenerezza e una donna mi parrebbe un puttanone.
> come mai questa cosa così??
> come mai????


perchè sei una zozzona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tenerezza de che??uno si fa 600 uomini e ti fa tenerezza??


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

e chi lo sa? retaggi di una cultura maschilista credo.


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè sei una zozzona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no idiot, è che in un uomo piacevole, simpatico e professionale la sua vita sessuale passa in secondo piano, non mi tange.
anzi, me lo rende simpatico.
si...in effetti non capisco


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè sei una zozzona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bhè in effetti tenerezza non direi. Però non scandalizza più di tanto.


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè in effetti tenerezza non direi. Però non scandalizza più di tanto.


ma si, non è tenerezza in effetti..è che non mi scandalizza e che non è un problema


----------



## lale75 (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma si, non è tenerezza in effetti..è che non mi scandalizza e che non è un problema


 
A me non è tanto il numero di partners raggiunto quanto l'idea dell'abitudine alle ammucchiate...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Febbraio 2009)

è che è uno svuotare il sesso di qualsiasi significato che non sia ginnico. Alla ginnastica sono legati ormoni che provocano una sensazione di piacere, quindi penso che lui viva il sesso come un amante dello sport vive una serata di allenamento. 
Ma è una cosa slegata sia dalla mia cultura sia secondo me al significato proprio del sesso.
Si fa sesso benissimo anche senza amore, ma con passione. Quanta passione c'è in queste serate a tre più o meno settimanali?!?


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è che è uno svuotare il sesso di qualsiasi significato che non sia ginnico. Alla ginnastica sono legati ormoni che provocano una sensazione di piacere, quindi penso che lui viva il sesso come un amante dello sport vive una serata di allenamento.
> Ma è una cosa slegata sia dalla mia cultura sia secondo me al significato proprio del sesso.
> Si fa sesso benissimo anche senza amore, ma con passione. Quanta passione c'è in queste serate a tre più o meno settimanali?!?


ma leggendo il blog pare che lui lo cerchi il grande amore.
è che nel frattempo si sollazza


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma leggendo il blog pare che lui lo cerchi il grande amore.
> è che nel frattempo si sollazza


Si tiene in allenamento, in forma


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si tiene in allenamento, in forma


è appena entrato nel mio ufficio...
ora mi viene da ridere quando lo vedo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi vien da chidergli..te brusa il cù?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è appena entrato nel mio ufficio...
> ora mi viene da ridere quando lo vedo
> 
> 
> ...


BBBBBbbbbbbbbbona ... fai la brava


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *ma leggendo il blog pare che lui lo cerchi il grande amore.*
> è che nel frattempo si sollazza


sul grande concordo, sull'amore meno


----------



## brugola (17 Febbraio 2009)

dici che se gli dico te brasa il cù ci resta male?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dici che se gli dico te brasa il cù ci resta male?


no, ti chiede altri tre numeri di telefono di colleghi


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh in una decina d'anni non mi sembrano tantissimi.
> Si sa che gli uomini vogliono sempre far sesso...sono le donne che creano ostacoli...


 ma dove c'è scritto in una decina d'anni?
se ha iniziato a 15 la media scende...


----------



## Old reale (17 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A me non è tanto il numero di partners raggiunto quanto l'idea dell'abitudine alle ammucchiate...


 se non ti invita che problema c'è?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Febbraio 2009)

Ma non è che sono sue fantasie ? Mi sembrano veramente troppi , e anche che tenga il conto mi lascia perplessa .


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

banocle ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi stupisce é che abbia tenuto il conto.


perchè stupisce? una che conosco fino a poco tempo fa teneva il conto degli orgasmi che aveva ad ogni rapporto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2009)

Io non mi sono stupita dell'attuazione di fantasie maschili diffuse.
Poi l'artmetica del sesso è tipica degli insicuri delle proprie capacità seduttive, così come della capacità di legare a sè le persone.

Credo che l'indifferenza sia perché è gay e si percepisce come un modo di vivere il sesso che in alcun modo ci può coinvolgere in quanto donne.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che l'indifferenza sia perché è gay e si percepisce come un modo di vivere il sesso che in alcun modo ci può coinvolgere in quanto donne.


Mah ci sono pure donne così, anche se sono d'accordo sul modo diverso di vivere la sessualità (fisicità punto) dei gay.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah ci sono pure donne così, anche se sono d'accordo sul modo diverso di vivere la sessualità (fisicità punto) dei gay.


Non intendevo che non possano esserci donne che hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso (non mi stupisco più di nulla) semplicemente *ipotizzavo *che l'indifferenza e la simpatia espressa da molte potesse dipendere che un comportamento che se lo immaginassimo in un possibile (anche solo in via ipotetica) partner ci farebbe orrore, se attuato da qualcuno che non lo vive con le donne lascia indifferenti.
E' forse un sentire in quelche modo razzista/sessista nei confronti dei gay...forse.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non intendevo che non possano esserci donne che hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso (non mi stupisco più di nulla) semplicemente *ipotizzavo *che l'indifferenza e la simpatia espressa da molte potesse dipendere che un comportamento che se lo immaginassimo in un possibile (anche solo in via ipotetica) partner ci farebbe orrore, se attuato da qualcuno che non lo vive con le donne lascia indifferenti.
> E' forse un sentire in quelche modo razzista/sessista nei confronti dei gay...forse.


 
Mah non credo, è una questione legata al modo diverso di vivere la sessualità, tra uomo e donna. Le lesbiche credo abbiano atteggiamenti diversi dai gay maschi (ovviamente si generalizza). Poi che ci siano donne che hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso non ci piove, ma lì siamo nel disagio, che talvolta si spinge fino alla patologia.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica tutti sono uguali.
> Qui si parla di un ragazzo giovane.
> Quale uomo non farebbe sesso tutte le sere?
> Quello che sorprende non è che abbia fatto sesso 600 volte, ma che parli di 600 partner.
> ...


Persa...........come ci conosci poco, noi uomini.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Febbraio 2009)

invidiose forse della libertà con cui questo giovanotto appaga i suoi sensi ?

mi piacciono le persone che soddisfano i propri desideri. Sono persone coraggiose e che si vogliono un gran bene.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una volta mi vantavo di capire le persone, oggi mi pare di esser proprio una fava in questa difficile pratica


io scambierei il rosso con il verde.


----------



## brugola (19 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> invidiose forse della libertà con cui questo giovanotto appaga i suoi sensi ?
> 
> .


no.
infatti se leggi il blog capisci che non è felice


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> infatti se leggi il blog capisci che non è felice


 ecco quello che volevo dire


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> invidiose forse della libertà con cui questo giovanotto appaga i suoi sensi ?
> 
> mi piacciono le persone che soddisfano i propri desideri. Sono persone coraggiose e che si vogliono un gran bene.


Oscar Oscar... è un modo per stordirsi e basta... prima o poi passa, e se non passa diventa patologia.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> invidiose forse della libertà con cui questo giovanotto appaga i suoi sensi ?
> 
> mi piacciono le persone che soddisfano i propri desideri. *Sono persone coraggiose e che si vogliono un gran bene*.


No, non le trovo affatto coraggiose e spesso e volentieri rivelano solo un disagio (vedi il mangiare per il bulemico, il bere per l'alcolista etc etc) che cercano di sopperire agendo proprio in senso contrario a ciò che le farebbe star davvero bene...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non le trovo affatto coraggiose e spesso e volentieri rivelano solo un disagio (vedi il mangiare per il bulemico, il bere per l'alcolista etc etc) che cercano di sopperire agendo proprio in senso contrario a ciò che le farebbe star davvero bene...


Esattamente.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar Oscar... è un modo per stordirsi e basta... prima o poi passa, e se non passa diventa patologia.


c'e chi si stordisce urlando un uno stadio durante una partita di calcio
c'è chi lo fa pensando di dare buoni consigli mentre si intrufola nelle vite altrui
c'è chi lo fa pensando e credendo di sapere da che parte stia il " bene "
c'è chi lo fa buttandosi a capofitto nel lavoro e ne fà la sola ragione di vita
c'è chi lo fa chiudendosi in un convento di clausura.


Sono vie verso la ricerca della felicità, ognuno sceglie quella che più gli si confà ( tò, guarda, fa pure rima )


----------



## Old oscar (20 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non le trovo affatto coraggiose e spesso e volentieri rivelano solo un disagio (vedi il mangiare per il bulemico, il bere per l'alcolista etc etc) che cercano di sopperire agendo proprio in senso contrario a ciò che le farebbe star davvero bene...


buon per te, che sai da che parte stà il " bene ".
A volte, però, non sempre quello che ci fa star bene passa attraverso il " bene ". A volte per star bene bisogna andare ad abitare per un poco nell'inferno. E per andare nell'inferno un poco di coraggio ci vuole.

Non conosco nessuna persona che non abbia alcun disagio ( forse tu non ne hai ? forse i bimbi non ne hanno ? ). E' proprio il disagio che ci fa muovere, evviva il disagio !


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> buon per te, che sai da che parte stà il " bene ".
> A volte, però, non sempre quello che ci fa star bene passa attraverso il " bene ". A volte per star bene bisogna andare ad abitare per un poco nell'inferno. E per andare nell'inferno un poco di coraggio ci vuole.
> 
> Non conosco nessuna persona che non abbia alcun disagio ( forse tu non ne hai ? forse i bimbi non ne hanno ? ). E' proprio il disagio che ci fa muovere, evviva il disagio !


Allora diciamo che un po' di sano egoismo é accettabile purché non leda gli altri... sai alla fine senza fare perbenismo o moralismo... le tue esigenze e le tue necessità finiscono nel momento in cui ledono le mie.... esattamente come per il principio della libertà! Se accade ovvio che ci si prende carico delle conseguenze... e magari le si paga ad usura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (20 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che un po' di sano egoismo é accettabile purché non leda gli altri... sai alla fine senza fare perbenismo o moralismo... le tue esigenze e le tue necessità finiscono nel momento in cui ledono le mie.... esattamente come per il principio della libertà! Se accade ovvio che ci si prende carico delle conseguenze... e magari le si paga ad usura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi sembra questa situazione. 
Il ragazzo di cui si parla in questo 3d non lede nessuno. Fa delle esperienze, sessuali e non, copn gente maggiorenne e consapevole, le fa per reciproca soddisfazione. NOn mi sembra proprio che leda alcunchè.
Forse lede qualche principio di moralità ? 
se così fosse, beh,........ la moralità va abbandonata se contrasta con la riceca della propria felicità.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi sembra questa situazione.
> Il ragazzo di cui si parla in questo 3d non lede nessuno. Fa delle esperienze, sessuali e non, copn gente maggiorenne e consapevole, le fa per reciproca soddisfazione. NOn mi sembra proprio che leda alcunchè.
> Forse lede qualche principio di moralità ?
> se così fosse, beh,........ la moralità va abbandonata se contrasta con la riceca della propria felicità.


Nessun principio di moralità...si faceva osservare che la NON felicità da lui stesso dichiarata stride con il tuo concetto di farsi del "bene" e dell'aver il coraggio di farlo...

Il discorso comunque mi pareva più generico per come l'hai posto visto che parlavi di persone (generico) che soddisfano i propri desideri (genrico) come di persone coraggiose...io ti ho riportato solo alcuni esempi dove il soddisfare i propri desideri non è da coraggiosi ma da coglioni (e nn ci vuol molto a capire che bere può portare ad una cerrosi epatica - e non è sicuramente bene - così come mangiare a dismisura porta nel minimo a obesità -che non è altrettanto farsi del bene) al di là di connotazioni "moralistiche" che, coi casi detti, son attinenti come i cavoli a merenda...


----------



## brugola (20 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessun principio di moralità...si faceva osservare che la NON felicità da lui stesso dichiarata stride con il tuo concetto di farsi del "bene" e dell'aver il coraggio di farlo...
> 
> Il discorso comunque mi pareva più generico per come l'hai posto visto che parlavi di persone (generico) che soddisfano i propri desideri (genrico) come di persone coraggiose...io ti ho riportato solo alcuni esempi dove il soddisfare i propri desideri non è da coraggiosi ma da coglioni (e nn ci vuol molto a capire che bere può portare ad una cerrosi epatica - e non è sicuramente bene - così come mangiare a dismisura porta nel minimo a obesità -che non è altrettanto farsi del bene) al di là di connotazioni "moralistiche" che, coi casi detti, son attinenti come i cavoli a merenda...


anzi, secondo me questa ricerca spasmodica di sesso del tipo denota una infelicità, che leggendo il blog, non viene certo garantita da 3 trombate a sera con persone diverse


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2009)

e ritorno a pasolini pensando ad un'anima tanto sensibile che viveva comunque tutta la promiscuità della quale stiamo parlando e anche di più.
ma possono gli istinti della carne prevaricare in maniera così netta lo "spirito" ?
da questa lacerazione forse un'immensa sofferenza


----------



## Old reale (20 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che un po' di sano egoismo é accettabile purché non leda gli altri... sai alla fine senza fare perbenismo o moralismo... le tue esigenze e le tue necessità finiscono nel momento in cui ledono le mie.... esattamente come per il principio della libertà! Se accade ovvio che ci si prende carico delle conseguenze... e magari le si paga ad usura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 accettabile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  necessario....


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2009)

*può essere...*



reale ha detto:


> accettabile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... molte nostre scelte risultano necessarie alle nostre disposizioni, ma va da sé che il grado di necessarietà lo stabiliamo autonomamente e quindi ne siamo responsabili se arrivano a ledere qualunque altra necessarietà altrui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Bruja


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> c'e chi si stordisce urlando un uno stadio durante una partita di calcio
> c'è chi lo fa pensando di dare buoni consigli mentre si intrufola nelle vite altrui
> c'è chi lo fa pensando e credendo di sapere da che parte stia il " bene "
> c'è chi lo fa buttandosi a capofitto nel lavoro e ne fà la sola ragione di vita
> ...


Vie verso la ricerca della felicità? Oscar ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2009)

*Minerva*

Rispondo ad una tua precedente domanda.... in amore la consapevolezza é rara perché impegna, e l'impegno é una qualità/volontà che si assume quando davvero la persona é progettuale.
Almeno questa é l'impressione di massima evinta ed esperita durante l'arco della vita.

Bruja


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo ad una tua precedente domanda.... in amore la consapevolezza é rara perché impegna, e l'impegno é una qualità/volontà che si assume quando davvero la persona é progettuale.
> Almeno questa é l'impressione di massima evinta ed esperita durante l'arco della vita.
> 
> Bruja


 questa tua considerazione mi fa riflettere .in altro post parlavo di spessore emotivo ma a questo punto aggiun gerei che la capacità di amare nel quotidiano ha un grande bisogno di spalle larghe e assunzione di responsabilità...
in questo pragmatismo riesco ad identificarmi decisamente di più


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2009)

*certo*



Minerva ha detto:


> questa tua considerazione mi fa riflettere .in altro post parlavo di spessore emotivo ma a questo punto aggiun gerei che la capacità di amare nel quotidiano ha un grande bisogno di spalle larghe e assunzione di responsabilità...
> in questo pragmatismo riesco ad identificarmi decisamente di più


Come spesso dico, il pragmatismo, specie se del tipo mirato e motivato risolve più di ogni altra via...parlo di consapevolezza ma dovrei intendere (auto)persuasione.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo ad una tua precedente domanda.... in amore la consapevolezza é rara perché impegna, e l'impegno é una qualità/volontà che si assume quando davvero la persona é progettuale.
> Almeno questa é l'impressione di massima evinta ed esperita durante l'arco della vita.
> 
> Bruja





Minerva ha detto:


> questa tua considerazione mi fa riflettere .in altro post parlavo di spessore emotivo ma a questo punto aggiun gerei che la capacità di amare nel quotidiano ha un grande bisogno di spalle larghe e assunzione di responsabilità...
> in questo pragmatismo riesco ad identificarmi decisamente di più


----------



## Old oscar (21 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vie verso la ricerca della felicità? Oscar ma stiamo scherzando?


dicendo :

c'e chi si stordisce urlando un uno stadio durante una partita di calcio
c'è chi lo fa pensando di dare buoni consigli mentre si intrufola nelle vite altrui
c'è chi lo fa pensando e credendo di sapere da che parte stia il " bene "
c'è chi lo fa buttandosi a capofitto nel lavoro e ne fà la sola ragione di vita
c'è chi lo fa chiudendosi in un convento di clausura.


Sono vie verso la ricerca della felicità, ognuno sceglie quella che più gli si confà ( tò, guarda, fa pure rima )


non scherzo affatto, pensaci...........

nb : felicità non è sinonimo di serenità.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non scherzo affatto, pensaci...........
> 
> nb : *felicità non è sinonimo di serenità*.


Su questo potrei anche concordare. Ma stordirsi serve a NON sentire, non a stare meglio.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Su questo potrei anche concordare. Ma stordirsi serve a NON sentire, non a stare meglio.


è quello che facciamo un po' tutti. Abbiamo paura ad ascoltarci e così cerchiamo surrogati ai nostri desideri.

esempio :  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sento di aver bisogno di un'amante ma faccio finta di nulla, mi distraggo andando allo stadio a vedere le partite di calcio, oppure mi getto a capofitto nel lavoro, oppure leggo e mi documento in maniera ossessiva sulle passioni amorose, passo il mio tempo su internet etc. etc. 

ma in fondo, dentro di me, ogni volta che vedo una fighetta carina mi sento smuovere.
Oppure ( detta al femminile ) ogni volta che vedo il mio collega di lavoro, che mi piace, mi sento in ebollizione ma penso " no, non lo posso fare, devo resistere, non è moralmente giusto ".



non sarebbe meglio dar sfogo a quello che si sente ?
dopo ci si sentirebbe meglio ( come di ci tu ), magari non moralmente a posto, ma almeno ci si è tati ad ascoltare e si è agito di conseguenza.

PS: c'èun bel film di Woody Allen che descrive questa cosa, si intitola " Un'altra donna " un bel film.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è quello che facciamo un po' tutti. Abbiamo paura ad ascoltarci e così cerchiamo surrogati ai nostri desideri.
> 
> esempio :
> 
> ...


Faccio un esempio: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sento il desiderio di mandare a cagare chi insiste a provocare, proponendo come fattibile e senza conseguenze seguire i propri istinti (forse ha letto troppo Morelli? o ha visto troppo Costanzo? :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . 
Io provo questo desiderio di mandarlo a espletare le funzioni corporali e a seguire così quel suo istinto.
Perché non lo faccio?
Mi trattiene l'educazione? Il moralismo?
Non farei forse meglio a mandarcelo?

Credo che mi trattanga la consapevolezza dell'inutilità del mio invito.
Così come chi volesse tradire potrebbe essere trattenuto dall'inutilità e la crudeltà di ferire chi ama per seguire i propri bisogni istintuali o narcisistici...


----------



## Old oscar (23 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa, la mia non è una provocazione, è un modo di vedere la " questione tradimento ". 
No ho mai detto di essere nel giusto.

E poi, tu anche insisti, insisti con il tuo pensiero sul " trattenersi ". 
Non ho ne' letto Morelli ne' guardato Costanzo. ...........

forse tu, ti sei mai chiesta del perchè vieni qui a fare la predicatrice ?
a dare " buoni consigli " ? ( non rispondere a me, rispodi a te, se ne hai voglia, tempo e necessità )

Dio, mi hai un po' deluso, ma capisco... parli da ferita, e davanti ad una persona ferita bisogna avere rispetto, qualsiasi cosa ti dica.

quindi, accetto e rispetto il tuo post.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Dio, mi hai un po' deluso, ma capisco... parli da ferita, e davanti ad una persona ferita bisogna avere rispetto, qualsiasi cosa ti dica.
> 
> quindi, accetto e rispetto il tuo post.



ma tu che ne sai??
su che basi ti permetti di assecondare una persona riducendo la sua rispettabilissima opinione al frutto di un dolore?
Ma vai avanti per la tua strada senza cercare di convincere altri delle tue certezze che sanno tanto di castelli di carte di pastafrolla.
Sei felice di come vivi? sii felice e basta cazzarola!!


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa tua considerazione mi fa riflettere .in altro post parlavo di spessore emotivo ma a questo punto aggiun gerei che la capacità di amare nel quotidiano ha un grande bisogno di spalle larghe e assunzione di responsabilità...
> in questo pragmatismo riesco ad identificarmi decisamente di più


sicuramente ha bisogno di spalle larghe e responsabilità, ma anche di fortuna. Se hai la fortuna di avere vicino un uomo/donna che si merita costantemente il tuo amore, anche se ogni tanto hanno delle dèfaillance,  amare nel quotidiano risulta più facile anzi, risulta naturale.
Ed è una fortuna che non hanno in tanti 
certo, bisogna che il tuo amore per loro sia costantemente alimentato, questo è la vera banale ricetta


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente ha bisogno di spalle larghe e responsabilità, ma anche di fortuna. Se hai la fortuna di avere vicino un uomo/donna che si merita costantemente il tuo amore, anche se ogni tanto hanno delle dèfaillance, amare nel quotidiano risulta più facile anzi, risulta naturale.
> Ed è una fortuna che non hanno in tanti
> certo, bisogna che il tuo amore per loro sia costantemente alimentato, questo è la vera banale ricetta


 fortuna nell'incontro; è vero.poi viene la costanza e la buona volontà di non lasciare spegnere quest'amore, nonostante l vita provi a metterti in mano secchiate enormi d'acqua gelida.
spalle larghe per proteggere con grinta un valore assoluto ..per me il più importante


----------



## brugola (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *fortuna nell'incontro*; è vero.poi viene la costanza e la buona volontà di non lasciare spegnere quest'amore, nonostante l vita provi a metterti in mano secchiate enormi d'acqua gelida.
> spalle larghe per proteggere con grinta un valore assoluto ..per me il più importante


quando un uomo è speciale te ne accorgi subito.
se poi hai l'onore di essere amata  amarlo e continuare a farlo viene automatico


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando un uomo è speciale te ne accorgi subito.
> se poi hai l'onore di essere amata amarlo e continuare a farlo viene automatico


nel lungo percorso c'è da lavorare tanto per mantenere , rafforzare , proteggere quest'amore.
che non sia semplice lo vediamo ogni giorno
deve resistere a fatiche, tentazioni, lutti, malattie, incomprensioni........
direi che però...più superi e più ti rafforzi diventando  roccia.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai??
> su che basi ti permetti di assecondare una persona riducendo la sua rispettabilissima opinione al frutto di un dolore?
> Ma vai avanti per la tua strada senza cercare di convincere altri delle tue certezze che sanno tanto di castelli di carte di pastafrolla.
> Sei felice di come vivi? sii felice e basta cazzarola!!


eilààà, che grinta ! 

senza offesa, ma questo tuo post non mi stimola ad una mia risposta 
indi.......................taccio ..............  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vai a fare la guerra con qualcun altro, io non ne ho voglia, io sono qui per parlare.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eilààà, che grinta !
> 
> senza offesa, ma questo tuo post non mi stimola ad una mia risposta
> indi.......................taccio ..............
> ...


tipica risposta di chi si è reso conto di aver scritto una cazzata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tacere è sempre positivo quando non si sa che dire


----------



## Old oscar (23 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tipica risposta di chi si è reso conto di aver scritto una cazzata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, hai ragione. Hai ragione tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Persa, la mia non è una provocazione, è un modo di vedere la " questione tradimento ".
> No ho mai detto di essere nel giusto.
> 
> E poi, tu anche insisti, insisti con il tuo pensiero sul " trattenersi ".
> ...


 Veramente sei tu che dovresti domandarti perché sei qui a predicare di seguire gli impulsi senza alcuna considerazione di patti liberamente contratti con chi ti dona fiducia.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che dovresti domandarti perché sei qui a predicare di seguire gli impulsi senza alcuna considerazione di patti liberamente contratti con chi ti dona fiducia.


e no, carissima ( il carissima non è ironico, è amichevole ) , io non predico, dico la mia e basta. 
Sono una voce fuori dal coro, lo so, ma non voglio convertire nessuno. 

Sono qui per parlare per condividere visioni differenti, tuttoquì. 
Rispettando la tua visione ( e quella degli altri frequentatori ) che è diversa dalla mia e  non pensado che la mia sia quella giusta.

però, ci pensi, che brutto parlare con chi la pensa come te, non è bello avere visioni differenti su un argomento ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e no, carissima ( il carissima non è ironico, è amichevole ) , io non predico, dico la mia e basta.
> Sono una voce fuori dal coro, lo so, ma non voglio convertire nessuno.
> 
> Sono qui per parlare per condividere visioni differenti, tuttoquì.
> ...


 Ci ho vissuto per 25 anni con uno che aveva una visione differente ...ma non me l'aveva detto...


----------



## Old oscar (23 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci ho vissuto per 25 anni con uno che aveva una visione differente ...ma non me l'aveva detto...


25 anni non sono pochi, vuol dire che in fondo in fondo, ci stavi bene...
malgrado questa " piccola " differenza nella visione di questo " piccolo " argomento .


----------

